# MVA with entrapment



## CPRinProgress (Aug 5, 2013)

We were sitting at the building for hours with nothing going on. We had been on a CO alarm but the lady was fine.  Around 17:40 right before shift change the tones went out for a MVA with entrapment.  We got in the rig and took off. It was on the line of our town and a neighboring town so both towns fire ems and PD were enroute.  While we were responding the dispatcher advised that the vehicle was fully engulfed in flames. My rig was first to arrive besides a cop.  When we got there we used 10 fire extinguishers to no avail.  The fire dept finally showed up and put out the fire.  After that them along with the neighboring dept started to extricate.  The car had crashed into a tree and was down in a ditch .  They ttok the roof off and then took out the steering column.  Then we along with another bls crew took him out onto a board.  He had 3rd and 4th degree burns on the leflft side of his body covering approx 40 to 50 percent of his body.  We could see his skull but he was conscious.  Medics arrives and we put him in the other bls rig to go to an lz.  We learned that he died the day after.  This was one of the worst calls I had been to.


----------

